
About to graduate with non-CS degree and low GPA. How do I break into tech? - bkcreate
Like the title says, I am about to graduate with a non CS degree. I have some programming experience from making my own projects but nothing worth showing off. How can I use the next 8 mos. to set myself up for a job in tech?
======
JoshCalbet
Build a portfolio that speaks for your work and experience. Take those
projects and make them worth to be shown. That way you can show concrete
examples of your work with programming. Make them open source, show them on
your github account, that way the interviewer will know that you have an idea
of the workflow. Even better if you can get some issue on an already existing
project you'd like to contribute, fork the repo, fix it and get it merged
(repeat).

That will help a lot, if you fail in a couple of programming questions they
can relay on your ability to learn and get things set up and running as your
previous projects.

------
AnimalMuppet
What is your degree? Can you get hired in that at all? Then, after getting
hired in that, spend the next two years becoming the go-to tech person there.
Take on any programming projects that they have, but if they don't have any,
become the unofficial IT person.

Then you've got _experience_ , not just a degree. You've proven that you can
walk the walk, not just talk the talk. Leverage that into a "real" tech job.

------
rchaud
What does "break into tech" mean for you?

I've spent ~6 years doing PM work for different software projects and the
number of sub-areas within "tech" can include:

\- Actual project dev work, like requirements gathering, Wireframing, UI/UX
design, front/back-end development, usability testing, Quality Assurance

\- Managing IT infrastructure. Databases, writing process documentation,
running IT controls audits

\- CRM/Marketing Automation/Conversion Optimization

\- Business Intelligence

The rabbit hole goes pretty deep in any of these sub-areas, and the list above
is definitely not comprehensive.

I suggest going to meetups in your community to learn from people about what
roles they are in, what their day to day looks like, and if it's something you
could see yourself doing.

------
depecode
The Little Advice I Can offers you is that works and dedicate your time to
know the cores of a programming language and use it to work on tangible
projects to show... Because you works on projects , the you get more about the
programming language and also contribute on Open Source projects on Github.com

------
kjksf
Invest 6 more months and complete Lambda School

